# "Old Age Homes"



## SifuPhil (Nov 18, 2012)

​
I understand that this site I found is based in a different country (India) with different customs, but their use of the term "old age home" just struck me as being terribly wrong.

*Silver Innings - Old Age Home*

What do you think - are you offended or taken aback when someone refers to assisted-living or retirement communities as "old age homes"? Isn't this a term from the past that should have been "retired" by now?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2012)

That would probably cause offense and complaints if it was in the US, but I can understand other countries not being so politically correct, and calling it what it is.  As a kid I remember adults saying the Ol' Folks Home, slighly better I guess.  A rose by any other name.... I'm with TWH, rather not be around ar all then be put into a nursing home, will try to stay active enough to remain independent.  Of course, in the case of Alzheimer's, I wouldn't have much say in the matter...that's what I fear most.  Back in the olden days, it was accepted that you would get forgetful or have dementia when you were old...but nothing as devastating as this disease. My mother's sister died from Alzheimer's in a nursing home.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 18, 2012)

Interesting points made by you both. TWH, I hadn't considered that it's better just to focus on never _needing_ an OAH when you hear the term; Sea, I also remember the term being used quite liberally in my youth - among others such as "crazy house". layful:


----------



## Elzee (Nov 18, 2012)

I know it sounds like a dreadful thing to say, but I almost wished my mother-in-law had Alzheimer's. She passed away when she was 90 years. She was very mentally alert until shortly before she died. Very aware of all her aches and pains, very aware that all her friends, siblings, husband, son and a grand-daughter had passed away before she did. She refused to go to a nursing home and ended up living with a niece that she did not get along with. Her niece worked during the day and then, would fuss over her when she got home. My mother-in-law was by herself every day, as she even refused to be picked up and taken to a senior citizen center to join in on any of the senior activities. She died with a frown on her face.

Whereas, my grandmother did have Alzheimer's and lived in a nursing home for several years before she passed away. She happily joined in on many of the activities, lived in a blissful world and never complained. She could not remember who her son was (my Dad) but she died with a smile on her face. 

We all worry about losing our minds. But I don't want to spend my last days lonely in a relative's house where no one comes to visit me because they are either dead, or don't want to hear me complain. I don't want to  be living with a relative who hovers over me but then, never really listens to a word I say. Nursing homes are not my preference either, but I want to make sure there is indeed a BETTER alternative.

I wonder whoever wrote 'Old Age Home' if English is their second language. It just sounds like a translation from another language. At least it says 'Home' and not 'Old Age Institution'.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't know, I'd rather be like your MIL, mentally alert, the aches and pains are expected.  Only difference, I'd rather live alone.


----------



## maybenot (Nov 18, 2012)

Old Aged Home' doesn't really offend me. What I tend to worry about is what happens to my furkids
if I should become an invalid, I wouldn't mind where I was as long as i could keep my furfamily


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 18, 2012)

maggis said:


> Old Aged Home' doesn't really offend me. What I tend to worry about is what happens to my furkids
> if I should become an invalid, I wouldn't mind where I was as long as i could keep my furfamily



That's an interesting idea - I wonder if there are any homes that allow pets? I would imagine it would be against some health code or another, even though they often have therapy animals visiting. 

I wonder if they'll let me keep my honey badger?


----------



## R. Paradon (Nov 19, 2012)

"Homes" can be beneficial if you have money!  If you don't then good luck!


----------



## Artic137 (Jan 12, 2013)

I hate people saying old persons home


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 13, 2013)

Just like many other "labels" our culture is searching for terminology that avoids negative stereotyping. I do not plan to live in one of these places unles medically required. What is strange is how names for residences can be "off" from what the planners had in mind. In my area there is a nice, up scale housing development (likely with golf course/club house) called "Journey's End". To me, that sounds like a place for the terminally ill rather than a active lifestyle development.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2013)

Should be something more like "The Easy Life".


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, that is true! Most of them have names that sound nice but if you thought about it the name makes no sense. I think there must be some guy somewhere they hire as a consultant to make up the name of your new housing development. He probably puts a bunch of information into a computer which spits out the name. Part of the problem is to find a name that is not close to the existing names.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 16, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Should be something more like "The Easy Life".



Discarded names for senior living communities - 

* Youth in Asia
* Gravesend Manor
* Dis Easy Place
* Bedpan Meadows
* Clinging IV Assisted Living
* A New Wrinkle
* Cane and Able


----------

